# Massive Driftwood tree(link to news article)



## Deereman76 (Dec 12, 2011)

Epic driftwood: Monster tree washes ashore | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## leatherman92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I WOULD LOVE TO CUT THAT!

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## HorseFaller (Dec 13, 2011)

Now I want to go there


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916347,-122.121209


----------



## Cedar Ed (Dec 13, 2011)

Hopefull someone can film that driftwood when the Pacific takes it back out.

Or they could anchor it to shore as a monument.


----------

